# Adreima Company



## janineimperato@yahoo.com (Jun 17, 2015)

Does anyone work for Adreima as a remote coder? If so how is the company?


----------



## gfarrell (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi!
I work for Adreima and absolutely LOVE the company!  Very flexible with hours and schedules, family oriented, lots of support with any issues I may have or any coding questions.  Just a pleasure to work with!


----------



## CFoxMoore (Jun 20, 2015)

*Adreima*

Adreima is a wonderful company to work for!  The support from the Coding Manager and Coding Director is exceptional.  It's an all around great company!


----------



## janineimperato@yahoo.com (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks, I had a phone interview for a remote position, I was told it wasn't contract work and 100% remote in the beginning then by the time I talked to the coding manager it was a different story. I'm so upset I was mislead and worked so hard on their test for the position. I turned it down.


----------



## Mmalejko (Aug 26, 2015)

*Adreima*

Hi can you tell me how long was it from the time you had the phone interview until you heard back from them? I submitted my test but have not had any reply and that was a few weeks ago. Thank you


----------

